# Help!!!



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking at upgrading consoles to either an xbox360 or a PS3. I've had a PS1 and 2 and both still going strong so my natural progression would be to a PS3. I have however been put off by reliability stories and so was considering the xbox, also being a bit cheaper is a bonus, but a colleague has been telling me he has had trouble with his, so I'm back to square 1!!!!!!!!!!

I'm looking for a hi quality, reliable console, and looking elsewhere the 60gb PS3 seems to suffer a lot of the problems. Is it just this model or is it across the range?


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

open a can of worms why don't you lol if you buy new you will have warranty so thats not a problem, best bet is to have a go of both consoles and see what u prefer


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, I thought there might be two rather distinct camps but thought I'd ask anyway lol!!!!!! Getting a go on either wont be a problem so I'll give that a try. It has always amazed me in the past how well these things last, I know they appeal to a large age group but they must be built to survive a fair bit of abuse which is why I was a bit surprised to hear of problems with reliability, maybe the level of the electronics going into them now might have something to do with it?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

xbox 360 for better online and game choice :thumb:


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

At the end of the day, it comes down to which exclusives you prefer more and which one your feel more comfortable with.
I own both, but prefer the xbox controller (I find I can't hold the PS3 controller for any period of time) and media streaming. However, the PS3 has blu-ray and wi-fi built in.
Both have had their reliability issues, but both seem to be sorted now. The xbox now has a newly design motherboard and the PS3 has been completely redesigned to fit inside the slim case.
If I were you, I'd have a look at the exclusives and find mates with them to try the controllers.

Good luck!


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you, I was talking to one of my mates last night who has decided he now needs a PS3 to go along side his 360, so hoping I might get a go:thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

PS3 for free online gaming, also the PS3 is a lot more reliable than the Xbox 360..:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

it makes me laugh the way ps3 owners bang the drum of "you dont pay for online gaming",like the 360 is charging a fortune for it.its 50p a week for gods sake,and a much smoother experience for it.you wouldnt pay for the ps3 online service imho.


what do your mates have ? i found this point quite important as online gaming is a scream (either on ps3 or 360) and if the majority have a 360 i would get one of them.the ps3 is free for online gaming and having experienced both ps3 and 360 i would rather pay the extra 50p a week and get the 360,the ps3 constant updates to the console are in a pain in the **** and have been known to brick consoles,i dont rate the ps3 pads anymore after playing my 360 (if you do go ps3 then get the triggers for the bottom buttons) you will benefit from them.

360 is less reliable (although in my personal experience i have had 1 xbox break and 1 ps3) its noisier,isnt wireless without an additional dongle and you get no bluray player in it lol.its a can of worms alright but i enjoy the 360 much more than i ever did my ps3 and the only thing i miss about the ps3 is its very generous compatibility with streaming videos from my pc.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Had both now and i prefer the xbox and i've never had any problems. Also depends on what games you prefer to play i think the xbox has better shooting games. E.g HALO GEARS OF WAR


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

LiveWire88 said:


> also the PS3 is a lot more reliable than the Xbox 360..:thumb:


Not so much...
The xbox has been out longer, and so looks less reliable. Also, it only tends to be one problem (RRoD) across all xboxes that causes the fault. This has now been sorted with the new motherboard design.
PS3 has a LOT of issues - especially the older ones. Lasers fail regularly, the YLOD, HDD failure, bricking with firmware updates. Now that the original consoles are getting on a bit, all the problems are coming to light.
I know this because I spend a lot of time repairing consoles...


----------

